# jus got the 2004 530i



## desiguy (Apr 6, 2004)

hey everyone, 

i ordered the 2004 530i a few weeks ago, and just spoke to the dealer...its comin over the atlantic rite now, so i should have it in 2 weeks...

i just have a general question, do i have to have the front bumper license plate or can i get away with it...??

thx


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

desiguy said:


> i just have a general question, do i have to have the front bumper license plate or can i get away with it...??


congrat on your new bimmer,

to answer your question, you need to check the issue with your local police department, because it all depends on the local laws.


----------



## leshik (Sep 7, 2002)

as you are in new york, yes...


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

State Law in NY..to keep front plates..and rear plates...also this thread is worthless without some pics...


----------



## desiguy (Apr 6, 2004)

Riuster said:


> State Law in NY..to keep front plates..and rear plates...also this thread is worthless without some pics...


thanks for the info....


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

My Bad..i missed teh first few lines....its still not on your driveway...OK>...PLEASE post pics..of your car later

Im not really a fan of Bangle's design, BUT once out of the showroom and into your driveway..then it becomes a NICE CAR!!!!


----------



## desiguy (Apr 6, 2004)

yea i def will post some as soon as I get it...

what's the deal with the installing a navigation system/dvd player in the car...i'm not if it can be added to the current iDrive settings...anyone know???

thx


----------



## johnchiro (Mar 7, 2002)

Are your front, side, and back lights all cleared out? If they are, did you order them to be cleared throught the dealer or did you have to buy the clear lighting seperately?


----------

